# What I Wish I Knew When I Quit Cigs And Started Vaping



## Alex (17/5/14)

Came across this post on reddit and I had to share..

"
If you're quitting cigs, just get this, beer optional

I'm one month free on Sunday and multiple hundreds of dollars in the hole from switching to vaping. I love it. Never going back to analogs, but maybe I can save you some money.

Things I wish I knew a month ago:

-- The Kayfun Lite is that good. Buy it. Now. You'll just waste $20-$30 a pop on other garbage until you face facts and buy it. This will be your go-to-work, go-to-the-club, I-just-buried-a-hooker-and-don't-feel-like-dripping tank and you'll fill it with your current favorite juice.

-- Once you learn to build coils on an RDA/RBA you'll shake your head at the Nautilus/Protank/Iclear in the cabinet. It takes literal SECONDS to make a decent coil. It is absurdly easy. Just do it. Get an Igo-W. Buy sterile cotton at CVS. Stop spending $2-5 a pop on shitty replacement carto-coils. The IGO-W is $15. You're going to want to change flavors often to see what you like. Don't suffer through a tank, start dripping. Flavor and vapor are miles above what you get from the clearomizers.

-- Buy all the juices. Spend your money here. You may think you like one thing but you'll be surprised and the "tasting menu" can keep you excited and interested on hard days. I'm a tobacco loving guy, but I'm shocked to find I also love coconut and peaches and Hawk Sauce that reminds me of Smarties. You'll probably find an ADV (all day vape), but it's never really all day. Plus they get to steep while you meander through your supply. Yes, steeping is a real thing. The Duke day one is "mreh". After a week and an 8 hour rice cooker bath it's "MREAH! WHY DO I HAVE SUCH A LARGE ERECTION!".

-- On that note, vaper's tongue is real. Maybe it's sensory fatigue. Maybe it's shit equipment. Maybe it's all in your head. But it's real enough to make you want to punch a baby. If it happens to you, put the baby down and suffer through it like the champ you are. Flavor comes back. Tampons, pickles, and coffee huffing don't help. You've just got to wait it out. That's what you get for smoking for 20 years.

-- The "pull" when vaping is different to cigs. At first you'll probably want a tighter draw, eventually you'll learn to appreciate the benefits of an airy draw. It's weird at first but you'll get used to it. Like the backseat of a Volkswagen.

-- 24mg nic is probably vital for that first week, it's what I used. After moving to the Kayfun it's way too much. 12mg should be fine for week two and thereafter. Consider this when ordering juices. After a month and a penchant for chain-vaping I'm considering going even lower.

-- VG is better.

-- Stock up on paper towels and q-tips.

EDIT: Forgot to add that's an MVP2 in the pic. Get that."

source

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (17/5/14)

Nice read! My next purchase will be a RBA and RDA. 

Thinking the Trident and Kayfun. 

One thing I still don't understand is what the VG and I think it's VP is.


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

That is all very, very true, but only after the fact. I have read of many a vaper jumping straight in RBAs or RDAs or mech mods and hating it for lack of real know how. If you have someone experienced to help you on your journey that can work, but otherwise the learning process of mPTs, etc., is required. Of, course many, many vapers are quite satisfied with such commercial equipment and never have a need for RBAs and/or mech mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia (17/5/14)

Good read, but I think if you ask 100 vapers, you'll get 100 different answers what is good or not. 

My wife can't stand juices that are 50\50 pg\vg - they feel to fatty for her. I on the other hand prefer them. 

So, at the end of the day, whatever setup keeps you off the stinkies is the best - and research before you buy. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (17/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Nice read! My next purchase will be a RBA and RDA.
> 
> Thinking the Trident and Kayfun.
> 
> One thing I still don't understand is what the VG and I think it's VP is.


VG is glycerin, a product which should be sold at a pharmacy as it is an old old remedy for sore skin, dry skin etc. It is thick, it is gloopy, almost like runny honey. It is mainly responsible for the vapour we exhale when vaping..rule of thumb is more vg percentage=bigger clouds. It also favours flavours. (tongue twister)

PG is propylene glycol, another item that has been around for a while. I wont list the uses, as it'll scare people but it is Generally Regarded as Safe, there is no need to panic. It is runny, thinner than VG by a mile, and in our juices it provides some vapour, some throat hit, but mutes flavours a bit

So your juice should have some pg (extra throat hit..the nicotine provides some, the pg provides some) and the juice will have some VG...helps flavours, give it a bit of consistency/body, and makes the clouds bigger

(in terms of your throat)
Too much on the pg scale of things, and your juice might taste harsh and not very yummy.
Too much on the vg scale of things and you wont have much throat hit to talk about.

(in terms of your vaping equipment)
Too much on the pg scale and the juice may be too runny, you may have flooding/leaking depending on the device
Too much on the vg scale and you may have wicking problems, dry hits

Somewhere in there, is a balance of the perfect pg/vg ratio, the perfect thickness silica wick, the perfect ohms coil, and the perfect air flow.

Most of us are still chasing that ideal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Vern said:


> VG is glycerin, a product which should be sold at a pharmacy as it is an old old remedy for sore skin, dry skin etc. It is thick, it is gloopy, almost like runny honey. It is mainly responsible for the vapour we exhale when vaping..rule of thumb is more vg percentage=bigger clouds. It also favours flavours. (tongue twister)
> 
> PG is propylene glycol, another item that has been around for a while. I wont list the uses, as it'll scare people but it is Generally Regarded as Safe, there is no need to panic. It is runny, thinner than VG by a mile, and in our juices it provides some vapour, some throat hit, but mutes flavours a bit
> 
> ...


Vern, that is exactly the opposite to what I have learned so far. What I have read says VG mutes flavour, PG favours flavour?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (17/5/14)

I'm getting old, you may be right. Personal experience seems to be that I got it right though but I'll happily admit to being confuddled on this beautiful saturday
Most "premium" juices are in the higher vg range though, i.e. 60/40, 50/50 etc.(higher being a relative term here).
I remember reading somewhere some authority said pg for tobacco and vg for fruity and then I just closed that tab out of irritation. That is the world we live in.


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Vern said:


> I'm getting old, you may be right. Personal experience seems to be that I got it right though but I'll happily admit to being confuddled on this beautiful saturday
> Most "premium" juices are in the higher vg range though, i.e. 60/40, 50/50 etc.(higher being a relative term here).
> I remember reading somewhere some authority said pg for tobacco and vg for fruity and then I just closed that tab out of irritation. That is the world we live in.


Just checked a couple of Google links: Definitely, as a general rule VG mutes flavour and PG favour flavour. That said, many vape 100 % VG so it can not be all that bad.


----------



## Silver (17/5/14)

I find higher PG ratios to be harsher and sharper. Higher in VG tends to be smoother and definitely more vapour

I can see why a reasonable mix like 50/50 is quite popular


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

yes VG mutes the flavour more i have also found, much prefer higher vg ratios. gives you a more full bodied vape. my system not a big fan of PG it seems


----------



## Riaz (17/5/14)

ive also experienced, after mixing my own juices, that VG indeed mutes the flavor whilst PG enhances it.

nice find @Alex 

i agree with almost all of that post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (17/5/14)

i was wrong
*makes notes*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

